# Marine Industry Opportunities



## silvertiger (May 27, 2008)

I am looking for opportunities in the Marine industry. I am currently running a Superyacht yard in Auckland, New Zealand & my wife & I have decided it is time to go see more of the world for a number of years before our two young boys grow up.

All ideas or opportunities are appreciated.

I am also interetsed in the cost of Marina berthage in the area as I can;t see us without a boat for too long.

Cheers

Kel


----------



## barrov (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Kel,

marina costs vary enormously and to be able to give you an idea I'd need to know the area/s of Italy you are considering and also the sort of size boat you would be looking at.

If you let me know the above I'll try and get some info for you...


----------



## barrov (Jun 8, 2008)

As a quick guide, and 8.5m berth in Marina di Ravenna is around €3000 per year, with unlimited water and electricity usage.


----------

